# Shopping Trip in Dundee/Angus



## finlayk (Oct 27, 2006)

Had a long awaited trip to get a friend his first snake, long time coming to get out to some of the local shops, havent been round them for a while.

Pretty dissapointed with Strictly Exotics in Dundee... smelly and dirty vivs and tried to sell a friend of mine an African Rock Python as a pretty snake thats ok for beginners. Not a great move i thought

Monifeith Reptiles now carries no reptile stock :gasp:

So we headed up to The Reptile Shack in Arbroath and got a royal... much better for a first time keeper. Good clean vivs, helpful staff and not just interested in getting your cash. Just noticed on here that they also have a dundee shop,must check it out.

Summary - 

Strictly Exotics Dundee :bash:

Monifeith Reptiles - RIP

The Reptile Shack Arbroath :no1:


----------



## strictly exotics (Jun 18, 2009)

There is no African rocks in stock so cannot have been offered for sale in Strictly Exotics.


----------



## finlayk (Oct 27, 2006)

I didnt say that there was any in stock... just that they were now available to be ordered in for an absolute beginner. Not great i think you'll agree


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Reptile Shack is a lovely shop, was in there the other day. Unfortunately all I bought were some mealies, I really wanted the male Royal (think he was an 09..? Maybe you saw him). He sat in his hide looking at me the whole time I was in there, I swear to god. :whistling2:


----------



## strictly exotics (Jun 18, 2009)

finlayk said:


> I didnt say that there was any in stock... just that they were now available to be ordered in for an absolute beginner. Not great i think you'll agree


They have been on main page of website with a statement saying 'not for beginners' for week or two now.

And yes royals are lovely snakes.


----------



## finlayk (Oct 27, 2006)

Might be an idea to let your staff see the website then :whistling2:


----------



## mandix (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah i wasnt to expressed with reptile shack my friend has a non feeding childrens python that was sold as a feeding spotted python, wtf. the boys in dundee strictly exotics are fab, helped my friend out loads. but each to there own opinion


----------



## mandix (Oct 19, 2009)

"Pretty dissapointed with Strictly Exotics in Dundee... smelly and dirty vivs and tried to sell a friend of mine an African Rock Python as a pretty snake thats ok for beginners. Not a great move i thought"


also after reading other comments u did say they tried to sell ur friend an african rock python how can they try to sell if there isnt any in stock???????


----------



## finlayk (Oct 27, 2006)

Look guys, I dont want to argue.. I just wanted to give my own honest opinion....

Whether or not they were going to sell from stock or order in; my friend who had never kept snakes before was pointed in the direction of a rock python... this is what i disagreed with.. not where it was coming from.. (thats a whole seperate debate).

May just be down to inexperienced staff..

As you say.. each to their own.


----------



## mandix (Oct 19, 2009)

no offense just hear say really isnt it. 
its a bit child like.
but ur right each to there own.
whats one persons opinion these days.


----------



## finlayk (Oct 27, 2006)

Would hear say not be if someone told me rather than actually witness it?


----------



## mandix (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah and no, depends if people can take ur word for it, some things are easily picked up wrong, vivs could of been clean just depends on ur standards. its all technically hear say without proof.


----------



## finlayk (Oct 27, 2006)

Ok... must remember my swab and labcoat next time.. :S

End of topic i think


----------



## mandix (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah end of topic getting a bit silly now with sarcasm


----------



## Raptorboy (Dec 7, 2011)

i dont know what your on about! Strictly exotics has friendly qualified staff and no smelly vivs (if anything thats the reptile shack) and monifeith take poor care of their pets. You also contradicted yourself...


----------



## whutlike (May 23, 2007)

Christ this get boring after a while


----------



## whutlike (May 23, 2007)

In fact I find it very strange that somebody wants to reply to a thread that's 6 months old mmmm very strange


----------



## whutlike (May 23, 2007)

Oh sry 8 months old yawn yawn


----------



## Raptorboy (Dec 7, 2011)

i really dont care about how old it is someones posting rubbish thats still available on the internet and thats all that matters


----------



## whutlike (May 23, 2007)

My that's 2 replies now


----------



## Raptorboy (Dec 7, 2011)

well done


----------



## Raptorboy (Dec 7, 2011)

my god your a clever one


----------



## whutlike (May 23, 2007)

At least we agree on that one lol


----------

